# D&D Group in Western MASS



## IvanDragonov (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys! I run a group of which two members vanish so we're looking to replenish our numbers. We play Tuesday nights around 7ish outside of Springfield, MA. We can either do 4E or 2E depending on player choice. Any interest? You can reach me amoparaiso[MENTION=13340]AI[/MENTION]m.com

Take care!


----------



## megamania (Oct 14, 2010)

Too bad I work Tuesday nights.    NW or SW Mass?

I'm in Vermont


----------



## RedLeopard (Oct 25, 2010)

Im near vermont as well. Is there anyway maybe the game can move towards the northern berkshires. Springfield is just really far. Im willing to pay as well.

Tuesday at 8-ish may work.


----------



## Toryx (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm in the Brattleboro Vermont area myself. Any of you near-Vermont guys interested in 3.5 or Pathfinder?


----------



## RedLeopard (Oct 30, 2010)

I may be interested in a game near that area, but thats kind of far. If the game was closer to me, I would be able to make it.


----------



## IvanDragonov (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Void Shadows (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey I've never played DND but desperately want to. I live in Springfield Mass, and I'm free most days


----------

